# "A new smartcard must be installed by APR 8"?



## himini (Feb 13, 2007)

"To continue viewing this channel, a new smartcard must be installed by APR 8.

If you have not received your new smartcard..... blah blah blah...."

I started to get this message today on my Vip 622 every time I change the channel. It goes to the channel after I hit "OK," and nothing has changed with my subscription as far as I know. I thought 622s didn't have smartcards. Does anyone else have this message?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

himini said:


> "To continue viewing this channel, a new smartcard must be installed by APR 8.
> 
> If you have not received your new smartcard..... blah blah blah...."
> 
> I started to get this message today on my Vip 622 every time I change the channel. It goes to the channel after I hit "OK," and nothing has changed with my subscription as far as I know. I thought 622s didn't have smartcards. Does anyone else have this message?


I believe *retexan599 *got that message as well. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155001


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

My 622 has a smart card. Dish mailed it to me several months ago with instructions for activating it. Call them.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish is moving to a new version of their encryption system, which requires new access cards. All receivers have access cards, though many receivers have a "built-in" card. The built-in card will be over-ridden when you insert a standard card in the slot.


----------



## ckgrick (Oct 25, 2004)

IIP said:


> Dish is moving to a new version of their encryption system, which requires new access cards. All receivers have access cards, though many receivers have a "built-in" card. The built-in card will be over-ridden when you insert a standard card in the slot.


That's interesting. I got the same message a few days ago, called, and they sent out a new card. I opened the card door (for the first time in 3+ years I think) and the old card doesn't show; or at least that's what I thought. So I call and the CSR says go ahead and try sticking a knife or paperclip in there (yes they did) to see if I can get it loose.

Well, that doesn't work of course, so I call back and they can't get a service call out here for over a month (!!), so will send a replacement unit once they figure out how to cancel the outstanding smartcard work order.

When I tried to stick the new card in, it sure felt like something was in there and I didn't want to force it.

I called E* again and said I'd read that there may not be any card in there; that the early models had a built-in card. The CSR said they all have cards, period. Yeah, well ok, I'll just wait for the replacement 622. Mine had developed an intermittant irritating fan noise anyway.

As an aside, I'm not even getting the warning message anymore. Must have been me sticking that knife in the card slot...un huh.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

There is no card there. Give the new one a good push in.


----------



## HumpMan (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmm.

I started getting that message last week, and I called to see if maybe my card had been lost in the mail. My 622 doesn't have a card in the front slot, although I wouldn't be surprised if there is one built-in somewhere.

In any event, the CSR told me something about them being delayed and that mine would be coming eventually. I had a little worry that it might not get to me before the 4/8 deadline, but over the weekend I noticed that the warning message had disappeared.

My guess is that there is a delay in sending out all the cards and they may have delayed the full security switchover.

FWIW, my billing doesn't come directly from Dishnetwork. It is billed through my local phone company as I went with one of those "triple play" bundles. It might be that customers being billed through 3rd parties are late in getting smart card swaps.

the HumpMan


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ckgrick said:


> So I call and the CSR says go ahead and try sticking a knife or paperclip in there (yes they did) to see if I can get it loose.


And now, another idiot CSR will create a Trouble Call, and whoever your last tech was will have that negatively affect his stats and performance ranking. Lovely.

Many newer receivers have a built-in card, and the receiver's card slot is empty. Inserting a new card overrides the built-in card. The problem is that many CSRs have never even seen a Dish receiver, and you really have to be "cranially-impared" to suggest sticking a knife in a slot that has fine metallic contacts. You might try just installing the new card anyway, and see if it works, but there's definitely a chance that the card slot is damaged.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

This card swap is turning into a huge disaster. Obviously the CSRs have not been trained at all.

I am losing channels and they still won't send me cards. They say its easier to send new receivers. :nono2:

I am not going to lose my recordings. Time to cancel.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ckgrick said:


> ...
> When I tried to stick the new card in, it sure felt like something was in there and I didn't want to force it.
> 
> I called E* again and said I'd read that there may not be any card in there; that the early models had a built-in card. The CSR said they all have cards, period. Yeah, well ok, I'll just wait for the replacement 622. Mine had developed an intermittant irritating fan noise anyway.
> ...


Ridiculoust suggestion from the CSR.

If the removeable Smartcard is in there it sticks out quite a bit. Compared to some of their earlier models, the card slides in with a very hard push. I think they may have a spring mechanism that you are pushing against.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I would like to hear from those who haven't gotten the new smartcard and have gotten one of the new warning messages. How many have LOST channels while waiting for the new Smartcards? Have they really delayed the Smartcard rollout as reported in some other threads, or are they going full steam foward. Some channels were scheduled to change April 1, and the next batch is scheduled April 8.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All Dish customers have been sent a set of G3 cards. Anyone getting the error at this point had one of the following issues:

- They received the new cards, but lost them or didn't install them.
- They tossed the new cards out as junkmail.
- The didn't have the correct address on their account and their new cards were sent to the wrong place.

At this point, if people are waiting for new cards, they are waiting for _replacement_ G3 cards, because the original set was sent several months ago. Dish did apparently run out of replacement cards and had to order another batch of them from Nagra, which is the reason that some folks are having a delay for their replacement cards.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I wonder how much each card costs Dish? Just a curiosity.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

IIP said:


> All Dish customers have been sent a set of G3 cards.


I still haven't gotten my cards. I don't get the pop-ups. I have not received any phone calls or emails. I never got channel 998 (and I check almost daily). Everything is still fine here.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

chainblu said:


> I still haven't gotten my cards. I don't get the pop-ups. I have not received any phone calls or emails. I never got channel 998 (and I check almost daily). Everything is still fine here.


Ditto - I've got two 722s and no messages and no smartcards.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, let me be a bit more specific. Anyone who has receivers that don't already have a G3 card built in has been sent at least one set of G3 smartcards. If you've had a ViP-series receiver installed in the last 4 months or so, it already has the correct card built in, so your card slot will be empty but you won't need a separate G3 card.

If you go to the System Info screen (Menu, 6, 1, 3, or use the shortcut and hit Menu twice) and check the smartcard info, if it says "DNASP241", then you've already got a G3 card and you don't need a new one.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep, my 722 doesn't have a smart card and I called Dish to inquire about it and instead of telling me that the 722 doesn't need a new smart card he sends me another envelop with a new smartcard for my 625 (after dish already sent me one a month before I upgraded another receiver i had to HD) When I opened the envelop there was a picture of my 722 and it said where the card would be that this receiver doesn't need a smart card. Hopefully this is right because my cousin has told me he has seen "smart card messages" on TV2 but i never see them on TV1 of my 722. I'll be very upset as a paying customer, whose $130 monthly bill is paid in full, if I lose my programming on my HD receiver. My 722 is operating off an internal smart card, no purple external one.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

ckgrick said:


> So I call and the CSR says go ahead and try sticking a knife or paperclip in there (yes they did) to see if I can get it loose.


ANOTHER stupid CSR trick worthy of Letterman!


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

IIP said:


> Okay, let me be a bit more specific. Anyone who has receivers that don't already have a G3 card built in has been sent at least one set of G3 smartcards.


Why do you keep saying this???? It is pure BS. Many, many subs that need new cards have not been sent *anything!*


----------

